# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  الحالة المزاجية عند الرجل والمرأة

## ahmedosman

الإنسان عرضه لتقلب المزاج بين ساعة وأخرى، بين يوم وآخر، وتقلب المزاج يؤثر على أدائه لعمله فلا يؤديه كما ينبغي. كما يؤثر تقلب المزاج على مخاطبة المرء للناس بعامة أو لأسرته ( زوجته وأولاده) بخاصة، وأيضا تقلب المزاج يؤثر على تفاعل الإنسان مع الأحداث اليومية التي يمر بها، ويؤثر على حسن أداء أعضاء الجسم وأجهزته المختلفة لوظائفها. ماذا تفعل لو وجدت نفسك في مشكلة مع مدير، زوجة أو زوج صعب المزاج والطباع؟. تقلب المزاج يختلف بين شخص وآخر، وبين الرجل والمرأة اختلافا واضحاً، فمن الناس من يستطيعون أن يعزلوا تقلب المزاج عن قراراتهم وتعاملاتهم وهذا ما ينبغي أن يكون – بل أن منهم من لا يسمح لنفسه بتقلب المزاج لأي سبب كان. وهؤلاء الآخرون قدوة لغيرهم من الناس، فالإنسان حين يترك لنفسه العنان ويجعل مزاجه رهنا بتقلبات الأحوال هو إنسان قليل المقاومة. 
هناك ثمانية انفعالات أساسية وهذه الانفعالات التي توجد على مستويات متنوعة من الشدة: الغضب، الخوف، السرور، الحزن، الرضا، النفور، الدهشة، الاهتمام أو الفضول. وتتحد هذه الانفعالات لتؤلف الانفعالات الأخرى. وهناك عاملين يحددان المشاعر والانفعالات وهما التغيرات الفسيولوجية التي تحدث في جسم الإنسان والسبب الذي يعلل به الشخص تلك التغيرات.
إن الانفعالات تنتج من تأويلات الناس لأحوالهم بعد استثارتهم فسيولوجيا. وقد يكون الأثر الخارجي للإنفعال ظاهراً للناس كالبكاء والضحك واحمرار الوجه والحزن والفرح وغير ذلك من تغيرات الوجه الأخرى. إن هذه التغيرات الخارجية يصاحبها تغيرات فسيولوجية داخلية يحس بها الشخص نفسه، فهو يستطيع أن يحس بتسرع نبضات قلبه وتنفسه وبإندفاع الدم الذي قد يجعله يحس بتنميل في يديه أو قدميه وبوخز في فروة الرأس أو خلف الرأس وربما قشعريرة وتصبب العرق أو كليهما أو رجفة في الجسم لا يستطيع معه الوقوف أو الإمساك بشيء.
وقد يؤدي اعتلال الصحة ولو بشكل وقتي إلى سوء الحالة المزاجية، فالذي يعاني حموضة أو عسر هضم أو دور أنفلونزا أو ما شابه ذلك تجد مزاجه على الأغلب منحرفا وبالتالي يؤثر ذلك على تعاملاته أو قراراته وقد يتخذ موقفا أو قرارا في موضوع مهم وهو في هذه الحالة المزاجية السيئة قد يندم عليه فيما بعد أشد الندم. والأمر قد يكون بالغ الخطورة أحيانا على الشخص نفسه أو على المتعاملين معه أو على زوجته وأبنائه فيكون مصير هؤلاء معلقا على خيط رفيع يمثله تقلب المزاج وعدم ثباته. فالأطفال هم الذين لا يسيطرون على مشاعرهم، لأنها ما زالت لم تنضج بعد أو هي في طور النضج. إما الإنسان البالغ الناضج فينبغي له ألا يسمح لنفسه أن يكون كالطفل ويترك لنفسه المزاج بأن يتصرف على نحو مماثل لما يفعله. سيطرة الإنسان الرشيد على مشاعره وأحاسيسه في غاية الأهمية. هذه السيطرة تشكل عازلا بين الأحداث وتقلب المزاج وترفع من قدر الإنسان في نظر نفسه وفي أعين الآخرين. فالناس لا تحترم الشخص متقلب المزاج ولا تأمنه لأنه يمكن في غضبه أن يفعل أي شيء، مثل أن يلقي يمين الطلاق على زوجته ثم يندم ويردها. لا تتخذ قراراً مهماً وأنت منحرف المزاج. إن انحراف المزاج كالغضب، لا يدمر ثقتك بنفسك فقط بل يشوش أفكارك أيضاً ويجعلك غير قادر على اتخاذ القرار المناسب. إذن لا تتخذ قراراً إلا و أنت معتدل المزاج وفي حالة استرخاء.
وهكذا يعلمنا الله أن لا نترك لأنفسنا العنان حين نغضب أو تنحرف أمزجتنا بل أن نسيطر على انفعالاتنا ونحكمها "والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين"، آل عمران-134. فكظم الغيظ والعفو عن الناس هما من قبيل السيطرة على المشاعر وهو شيء محمود يعتبره الله من الإحسان. والإنسان الذي يجعل نفسه طيعة لتقلب المزاج سوف يجد أشياء كثيرة تقلب مزاجه وتعكره، فتجد أناسا يتعكر مزاجهم لأقل شيء ويرغبون ويزبدون كالجمل الهائج، ويتصرفون باندفاع ودون عقلانية ويأتون أفعالا توقعهم أحيانا تحت طائلة القانون أو ينهال ضربا على أبنه أو أبنته حتى الموت لغلطة بسيطة كأن يتأخر الطفل على أبيه في شراء علبة سجائر. وصدق رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم – إذ يقول ليس الشديد بالصرعة وأنما الشديد الذي يملك نفسه عند الغضب. الإنسان المؤمن إنسان متحضر بمعنى الكلمة، فالدين يتطلب من المؤمن أن يكون مثاليا في تصرفاته أو اقرب ما يكون راقيا في أفعاله وأقواله وحركاته وسكناته، ويجعل من أرادته حاجزا واقيا من تقلبات المزاج وأن يكون متسامحا حتى في حالة غضبه، "وإذا ما غضبوا هم يغفرون" الشورى -37. 
براعة المرأة في التعبير عن مشاعرها وعواطفها ترجع إلى كفاءتها في استعمال نصفى المخ. سر شباب المرأة وأنوثتها هرمون الأستروجين estrogen هو كل شيء بالنسبة للمرأة، انه الأنوثة بعينها وأكسير الشباب بالنسبة لها. حتى بداية الأربعينات حيث تبدأ المرأة في الأقتراب من سن اليأس premenopause فيبدأ حدوث الطمث بصورة غير منتظمة ويجف الجلد ويصبح الشعر سهل التقصف وأقل كثافة، فبعض النساء يفقدن الرغبة الجنسية وبعضهن يعانى من تقلبات المزاج بطريقة مشابهة لمرحلة المراهقة.
إن عدم قدرة الرجل على التعبير عن مشاعره للمرأة هي السبب في حدوث الكثير من المشاكل في العلاقات بين الرجال والنساء. كما أنه من الصعب اكتشاف عواطف أو مشاعر الرجل، مما يشكل عقبة أخرى في العلاقات، خاصة مع العلاقات التقليدية حيث يكون الرجل شديد التحفظ بينما المرأة أكثر وضوحا وأحيانا فضولية. أثبتت الدراسات وجود اختلافات موسمية في القدرات الفراغية للرجال، حيث تحسن آدائهم في الربيع، ذلك الوقت الذي ينخفض فيه هرمون التستوستيرون على عكس ما يتوقع الكثيرون، مما يدعو إلى الاعتقاد بأن تفوق الذكور في الرياضيات والقدرات التخيلية يتطلب مستوى أمثل من الأندروجين. رغم أن الاكتئاب يصيب النساء أكثر من الرجال بمقدار الضعف تقريبا، إلا أن معاناة الرجال منه تكون أكثر. أهم ما تفضله المرأة في شريك حياتها هو أنها تفضل بأستمرار القدرة على الربح المادي والمعنوي أكثر من الوسامة والمظهر الحسن. والنساء أطول عمرا من الرجال، فالنساء أكثر اهتماما بصحتهم من الرجال.
نستطيع التخفيف من حدة الشعور بالإجهاد والضغط العصبي عن طريق الإسترخاء والتنفس والإيحاء الإيجابي، وعن طريق ما نتناوله من أطعمة. فعند تعرضنا للضغوط تفرز أجسامنا هرمونات تؤثر على حالتنا المزاجية بالسلب.‏ وتناولنا لأطعمة تحتوي على فيتامينات ومعادن معينة‏‏ كحمض الفوليك‏‏ وفيتامين‏(‏ ج‏)‏ يساعدنا كثيرا في الوصول إلي حالة مزاجية معتدلة لأنها تعمل على زيادة افراز السيروتونين وهي مادة كيميائية ثبت أن لها تأثيرا ايجابيا مباشرا على تحسين الحالة المزاجية‏‏ في عصر طغى عليه استعمال مضادات الاكتئاب. لذلك ينصح بتناول ثلاث حصص من البروتين يوميا عن طريق تناول الأسماك والبيض واللحوم الحمراء والفواكه والأجبان.

----------

